# TS90 Phantom beeper



## TomCat (May 22, 2013)

I have a beeper the goes off intermittently for not apparent reason on my TS90. Sounds like the beeper for not setting the emergency break, but it can start beeping at anytime, even if you are not in the tractor and not running. Sometimes it just starts beeping when running. Any Ideas?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

If it's like mine NH's, there's a switch on the hand brake that is probably a touch out of adjustment. If I don't put the level all the way down on my TS135, it'll nag me.

Hope this helps/

Ralph


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Take the side panel off behind the steering wheel and unhook it, that's one of the first things I do. Can't stand the beepin.


----------



## TomCat (May 22, 2013)

I took the panel off and found what I think is the beeper or part of it. It is a matchbox size plug/connecter with approximately 12 wires going into it. It plugs into the dash panel. When I unplug it, the beeper stops but also all dash light indicators. I would like to disable just the beeper. Thanks!


----------

